# Ribs not Tender Enough



## rpf41978 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a question about getting my smoked baby back ribs more tender than the way they've been coming out.  I've have been using the 3-2-1 method for about a year now on my Oklahoma Joe smaller smoker with sidebox; but, they're just never as tender as ribs that are coming out of an oven (blasphemy, I know). 

I use a mixture of hickory and mesquite and my temperature fluctuates between 220 and 250.  I remove the membrane and apply a dry rub that sits overnight in the fridge.  I baste with apple juice in a spray bottle during the first 3 hours and also during the last hour.

Should I cook at a lower temperature or is there some other cause I'm missing?

Thanks,

Paul

howtocleangreen.net


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 15, 2011)

Do u do the bend test to see if they are "tender done" ?

if u pick them up and bend do they start to come apart ?

that when i take them off  and they are fall of the bone tender


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 15, 2011)

That is kind of a tough question to answer.  Your prep and smoke time looks pretty good.  What type of ribs are you using, spares, baby backs?  On my WSM, i usually get the temp up right aruond where you said, 225ish, put the racks on and shut the lid.  I would leave the lid closed for at least the first hour, longer if doing spares, that way you aren't loosing heat and the meat starts cooking nicely. 

I've had good luck with both spritzing and not spritzing, I believe it's personal opinion, mine didn't differ greatly.  If doing baby backs, 4-5 hours usually should keep them plenty moist, maybe an hour or so in tin foil to get a little pull back from the bone.  I typically finish with a homemade bbq sauce that last 30 min - hour, this allows them to firm up a little but, however the meat should be tender as ever.  Heck, the last rack I did was probably to tender, at least it was for me!  I tried to grab the rack w/ the tongs and pulled a rib bone out!

Good luck smoking!


----------



## rpf41978 (Jul 15, 2011)

@jrod, I wasn't aware of the bend test.  I'll look that one up.

@heyer5 I typically use baby back ribs just because they're smaller and easier to work on my smoker.  And I know it penalizes you in competition cooking, but I want the rib bone to come out when I go to pick it up.  Well, not fall apart before I can get it to my mouth, but close.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

Just leave it in the foil longer, that's what makes them tender and make sure you put liquid in the foil too. I use about 1/4 cu of dark beer.


----------



## bobthesmoker (Jul 15, 2011)

What everyone else said plus I would not baste the ribs; you are probably losing heat every time you open it to baste and you are actaully smoking at a lower temperature due to this regular heat loss.  Add a little liquid when you foil and I dont believe you will even notice that you did not baste the ribs.


----------



## alelover (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you checked your thermometers for accuracy? Maybe the temp is too low and they are not really done yet. Everything else you do sounds right.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 15, 2011)

Most folks use 2-2-1 for baby backs.  Put 2-2-1 in the handy dandy search tool up top.

Once ribs go in my smoker the top does not come off til its time to foil.

I use apple juice in the foil...Dont know how much I just pour some in and wrap.

What do you use to check the temp?? Sounds like you might be running a little hotter than you think!

  Craig


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 15, 2011)

Nuf said.I'll be quiet


----------



## flash (Jul 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Just leave it in the foil longer, that's what makes them tender and make sure you put liquid in the foil too. I use about 1/4 cu of dark beer.


 That would be what I would do, but I have to admit I am surprised. As others have said Babybacks don't usually do a 3-2-1 but more like a 2-2-1.  3-2-1 is more for spares.


----------



## rpf41978 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've been relying on the gauge on the pit itself.  Sounds like it is time to invest in a digital thermometer to ensure I am at the right temperature.  Thanks for all the input, I'll update with the next batch (hopefully next weekend).

Paul


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2011)

rpf41978 said:


> Thanks everyone, I've been relying on the gauge on the pit itself.  Sounds like it is time to invest in a digital thermometer to ensure I am at the right temperature.  Thanks for all the input, I'll update with the next batch (hopefully next weekend).
> 
> Paul


Now don't expect a digital thermometer to work too well with ribs. Especially Babybacks. Hard to get a good ready between the bones. If you temp gauge is off in the smoker, you might want to pick up an oven temp gauge at walmart. They'll hang right on your grate rack or sit on it. Replacement gauges for the smoker can be found at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you check the one you got in some boiling water? Then you'd know if you were hi or low on the temp.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 18, 2011)

rpf41978 said:


> @jrod, I wasn't aware of the bend test.  I'll look that one up.


I should make this a wiki, I think.

The bend test-


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> I should make this a wiki, I think.
> 
> The bend test-




That works great for those for those that can do them in a rack whole, but I need to cut mine in two.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 19, 2011)

Flash said:


> That works great for those for those that can do them in a rack whole, but I need to cut mine in two.


Have you tried pinning the ends together and standing them on end like a crown?


----------



## flash (Jul 19, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Have you tried pinning the ends together and standing them on end like a crown?


no, I usually have several grates going and not sure if I have the height either. Will have to check next time a do a rack.


----------



## agent309 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just use 2 of those lay on the grill oven therms, and have 2 aftermarket therms i drilled into the lid at grate level.  the grate level therms give me peace of mind, and the lay on the grill oven therms verify it after 2 to 3 hours when i go to mop something or foil it.  instant read for meat temp checking.  using ebay, i got all 5 for less than 30 bucks, and it gives me a real great feel for how the heat is flowing inside my smoker (char griller smokin' pro with sfb).  before the therms, i was getting tough ribs, and it was definitely due to too low of a heat (3-2-1 at 190 aint going to produce edible ribs.  technically they will not be raw, but they aint nothing to brag about).  Actually, before I got the aftermarket therms, i was grilling 3-2-1-1-1 and the dang things were still tough as nails!  lol.  Stuck them in the oven (for shame) at 250 for 2 hours, and they came back, but it should not have taken that long, nor should i have needed the oven for ribs.  Good luck!


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

Got to have accurate therms.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> That would be what I would do, but I have to admit I am surprised. As others have said Babybacks don't usually do a 3-2-1 but more like a 2-2-1.  3-2-1 is more for spares.




Lately the babybacks we have been getting have been thicker than most spares. I have been doing them 3-2 & finishing with the 1 on a 350 degree grill. Here's a look at how meaty they are.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 20, 2011)

"Thanks everyone, I've been relying on the gauge on the pit itself.  Sounds like it is time to invest in a digital thermometer to ensure I am at the right temperature.  Thanks for all the input, I'll update with the next batch (hopefully next weekend)."

Paul,

     The only time I have ever had "tough" ribs was when I didn't get them quite done. And that was due to a bad thermometer. Speaking of which.... I have never seen an accurate thermometer from the factory installed in the smoker. They are always off ...... I had one that was off by 54 degrees. So beat feet down to your closest kitchen supply (or Amazon.com) and get yourself a good digital thermometer. I like the Taylor remote read out. Keep the pit in the 225 to 250 range and don't keep opening the lid. After about 2 - 21/2 hours, take a look and check for the meat pull back and the bend test as mentioned above. It's a snap. Finish smoking the ribs until the tests are good. Be sure to post pictures of your great results. I'd say that your problem just about has to be smoking pit is not hot enough. Good luck!


----------



## tom fugaban (May 27, 2016)

Hello,

   I've been working on and perfecting my rib recipe and technique for 18 years now.  I have what I like ( LOVE ) now.. I've struggled with getting them as tender as I like too.  Until I discovered this:

I do smoke them lower and slower than your post said. I smoke mine at 190-220 degrees.

I also use salt in my rub..  and I think one of the keys it to let the ribs sit with the rub on them at room temp for at least a half hour.  ( This works out perfectly for me as it takes me time to get my smoker up to temperature and producing smoke. )  so, I remove the membrane, rub the ribs, fire up the smoker.

When its producing smoke, I put the ribs in and smoke them for 2-4 hours.  Yes, I know thats vague, but it depends on how much smoke I'm getting and every time I add wood it takes anywhere from 2-15 minutes to start producing good smoke again, ( wood chip sizes, moisture content... )

Once I get a good bark / color .. I wrap them up in foil.  This makes a huge difference in making them tender.  I cook them for another 2 hours in the foil.  ( huge step )

after 2 hours in foil, I remove the foil and finish the ribs with smoke for another hour or so.  That depends on how thick and fatty there are.

My suggestion... go lower temp.  wrap in foil after you get a good smoke on the ribs and cook for 2 hours in the foil.

I hope you get this..

I hope you try it and let me know how it worked for you.

Tom Fugaban,

Plymouth Michigan


----------

